# Help leaking skylight



## Clacko (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi - my dad has a 2002 Burstner T603. He has a slight leek in the main sky light (the one with the winder on it). I have already taken the one off above the bed and resealed after a particularly nasty storm in France earlier in the year, so am capable.

Does anyone know if there is any particular problem with the removal / reseal / replacement of the sky light, or have any tips ???


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Before you take it out, check to see if it is just the rubber seal perished. Both of them on my small rooflights have gone.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have had mine out on my 747, not difficult but be careful when splitting it from the roof, they are quite flimsy. they are fixed from the inside.
Use a good non setting mastic.
Andy


----------



## Clacko (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for all your help. I have mastic tape so shouldn't be a problem. Just making sure that the winder wouldn't cause a problem.

Thanks again


----------



## lipupfatty (Sep 3, 2008)

I sealed mine with Sikaflex.
Amazing stuff, used extensively in the marine industry.


----------

